# 1965 Assembly Manual



## trifidave (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is or ever was an Assembly Manual printed for the 1965 GTO/Tempest? I have a Chassis Shop manual but would like an Assembly Manual if one is available.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

trifidave said:


> Does anyone know if there is or ever was an Assembly Manual printed for the 1965 GTO/Tempest? I have a Chassis Shop manual but would like an Assembly Manual if one is available.


Probably--- I found one for my 69. Actually, it was like a 3rd or 4th generation photocopy that someone was selling on-line, but I still find it useful. It might be a combined manual that has all Pontiac cars.

Bear


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

*Assembly manual*

Lately I have noticed more posts regarding the 65 assembly manual, or better still the lack of. A few years back I was fortunate enough to pick up a Body by Fisher Passenger Car Service Manual printed by General Motors Products, Oshawa Ontario Canada at a swap meet. The manual covers all 65 body styles. These must be rare as I have not seen any before or since. Only exception to this is that I have seen a similar manual with an Oldsmobile cover. The book is probably 1/3 thicker than the chassis manual and has a wealth of information. I would not call it a true assembly manual but goes into a lot of service detail on glass, tops, weather stripping, moldings power seats etc etc. with very detailed drawings. Even though I have two other original GTOs and use as reference, the manual has been an invaluable asset during my frame off convertible restoration. There once was an obsolete Auto Literature dealer in Toronto Canada, sorry but the name escapes me, you may try looking on the net.


----------

